# Google Play to SanDisk MP3 Player



## Turdgirl (May 16, 2017)

I bought a Google Play card to download some music. How do I transfer the music from Google Play to my SanDisk MP3 player? I cannot use Windows Media Player, it does not work. The music is on my desktop computer Windows 10.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Google Play is for Android devices. Do you own an android phone or tablet?
https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/2844198?hl=en

If not, sell the card to someone who owns an android device.

I own two SanDisk Clip+ mp3 players.
I rip my CDs and use Windows Explorer to move the mp3 files to the mp3 players.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you have already downloaded the music as MP3's then you can just use Windows Explorer/My Computer to copy and paste the music from your downloads folder to your SD Card. To download your purchased, or free, music to your computer see here: https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/1250232?hl=en-CA


----------



## Turdgirl (May 16, 2017)

No, I do have an Android device. I will try to rip the music on a CD and move to MP3.
Thank you. Next time I will buy a different media card.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

plodr said:


> Google Play is for Android devices. Do you own an android phone or tablet?
> https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/2844198?hl=en
> 
> If not, sell the card to someone who owns an android device.
> ...


Google Play Store is not just for Android devices. Anyone can buy music there. They also offer movie rentals and purchases which can be played on a Roku.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Then please post the steps to go through on a Windows computer to purchase music using googleplay.
The OP need the info to download tunes then move them to his/her mp3 player.

Note: I have never purchased music using google play.

I see if you go here on your browser
https://play.google.com/store/music
you can buy music. I believe it will be DRM and I'm not sure that you can move it to your SanDick mp3 player.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I did above Liz, it's a Google site that tells you how to download music to your computer. Once you have the MP3 file on your computer you can just copy and paste it the MP3 player or SD Card.

Purchased music from Google doesn't have DRM.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Same experience as @Triple6 . I've purchased music through Google Play and copied it to different computers and devices. Works great.


----------

